# All proceeds from Fowler's Makery and Mischief .com Go to Aid Texas



## Zachary Fowler (Mar 7, 2016)

From now until Black Friday, November 24th, all proceeds from FowlersMakeryandMischief.com will be donated to Hurricane Harvey Relief Efforts. Thank you for helping me Aid Texas in this time of Need.

Video Link >>https://youtu.be/_f41PE1BbJQ


----------

